# Hidden Falls Adventure



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Went last weekend. I enjoyed it but brought the wrong toy. I took the Honda Pioneer and it did most everything I wanted it to do but the rocky terrain really needed more. I have a RZR1000 but I thought 4 of us were riding in the pioneer. Only two of us rode in it so big mistake for that trip. The shower and bathrooms were good and with low humidity and a breeze it felt pretty nice out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks great! Thanks for the post


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Why did the Honda Pioneer not do well? Please explain? Lack of power? 

Just wondering, nothing more.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

It just needed some more ground clearance. I really did not know what the trail was like before I got there and I thought 2 more people were coming out. Power was just fine for this place.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok. Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

